# US Embassy Outreach Olongapo & Angeles City (Luzon)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The U.S. Embassy's American Citizen Services (ACS) unit will be providing U.S. citizen services in Angeles and Olongapo . Representative from the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs both the Outpatient Clinic and the Regional Office will accompany the ACS team. Representatives from the Social security Administration will provide remote assistance via a dedicated telephone at the event. 

Attached is additional information on the event below. The US Embassy's News and Events page will have updated information (Never seems to be current) as future Outreach Events ares scheduled: https://ph.usembassy.gov/news-events



*June 20, 2019 *
Angeles City (Pampanga region) Luzon
Time: 7:30 am - 11:00 am
Location: Clark Marriott Hotel
5400 Manuel A. Roxas Hwy Zone, Clark Freeport
Mabalacat, Pampanga 2023

*June 21, 2019*
Olongapo City, (Zambales region) Luzon 
Time: 7:30 am - 11:00 am
Location: Mansion Garden Hotel
Dewey Ave Cor. Bonifacio St.
Subic Bay Freeport Zone, Olongapo City


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Today I received the official State Department email with more information at each location, so it appears I'm now getting my State Department notices, here's a link to where you can sign up for these emails. https://step.state.gov/step/

Angeles City Outreach 
https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/82/PSA-Angeles-June-2019.pdf

Olongapo City Outreach
https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/82/PSA-Olongapo-June-2019.pdf

*Update* The closing time for both locations is 11:00 am.


----------

